# If your banner is 468 x 60



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Please post it into this thread. 

Thank you. 

John


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

[/URL]


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Erm - it's in my signature.:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

.......


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Mine ...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Mine ...


Bit too tall mate :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

It hadn't refreshed yet


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

:wave: Hewo :wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> It hadn't refreshed yet


:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

.....


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

mines a tad to high too. 80


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Can i make one just for the advertising and keep the one below as my sig, or is that just being awkward.....Be gentle


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

the prob with big sigs is when a few people post on the same page, it means loads of scrolling.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

-->

:thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

.....>


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought the reason John wanted you to post them was that so he can edit your post and grab the code, rather than having to go to each User CP.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

chnaged to smaller banner to meet forum standards and rules.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Mine was the right size all along


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Mine was the right size all along


You want a medal?


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> You want a medal?


No thanks I have loads already, including World Champ silver :lol: what you got??


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

his came in a mccy d's happy meal


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> his came in a mccy d's happy meal


Yuk! Along with all of the diseases and junk!

Subway is where its at


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Straying a little off topic here, but just a suggestion for you chaps - if you put your website, or business name in text above your banner, you'll get much better google ranking. I have 4662 inbound links to my website, nearly all from forums where my sig appears, but also wonder detail - detailing in the north appearing above. Google sees that first.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Google picks up all the detailers that are on the list aswell. 

Also, use Meta Tags on your website, i'm going to do a guide soon on how to make your website get picked up by google etc easier.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Straying a little off topic here, but just a suggestion for you chaps - if you put your website, or business name in text above your banner, you'll get much better google ranking. I have 4662 inbound links to my website, nearly all from forums where my sig appears, but also wonder detail - detailing in the north appearing above. Google sees that first.


I agree Paul, but I had to loose mine as the 5 line sig limit and I'd rather have the BHF charity link, once the ride is over it'll go back


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Straying a little off topic here, but just a suggestion for you chaps - if you put your website, or business name in text above your banner, you'll get much better google ranking. I have 4662 inbound links to my website, nearly all from forums where my sig appears, but also wonder detail - detailing in the north appearing above. Google sees that first.


Cheers Paul. :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Straying a little off topic here, but just a suggestion for you chaps - if you put your website, or business name in text above your banner, you'll get much better google ranking. I have 4662 inbound links to my website, nearly all from forums where my sig appears, but also wonder detail - detailing in the north appearing above. Google sees that first.


Thanks for that Paul - I've just done it and take it I have done it correct???


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thanks for that Paul - I've just done it and take it I have done it correct???


Nope, needs to be...

"Hotwaxxx - car detailing in the West Midlands, except Gaz's patch"


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm here :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Nope, needs to be...
> 
> "Hotwaxxx - car detailing in the West Midlands, except Gaz's patch"


:lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok...im making a new banner and what i need to know is how do i make it clickable


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Ok...im making a new banner and what i need to know is how do i make it clickable


Use the  and [img] tags. Put your website ...our [img] tags are in between the [url] tags.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Use the and [IMG] tags. Put your website ...lkleen.gif[/IMG]
> [/CENTER]
> what goes where:o


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

*New Sig*

What do you think....

heres the code i need to be clickable








[/CENTER]


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

```
[URL="http://www.krystalkleendetailing.com"][IMG]http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc320/marclinekar/DWBanner.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

Copy that

​


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

CJA Valeting said:


> ```
> [URL="http://www.krystalkleendetailing.com"][IMG]http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc320/marclinekar/DWBanner.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> ```
> 
> ...


Excellent....Appreciate the help:thumb:

Ok Johnny....here it is


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Straying a little off topic here, but just a suggestion for you chaps - if you put your website, or business name in text above your banner, you'll get much better google ranking. I have 4662 inbound links to my website, nearly all from forums where my sig appears, but also wonder detail - detailing in the north appearing above. Google sees that first.


Didnt think about that. Thanks for the tips :thumb:


----------



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

.....


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I have now ammended mine to fit with the regulations 

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

......


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine too (thanks Gaz W)
​


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Buzzsaw will be sorting mine soon.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Mine too (thanks Gaz W)


Looks rather lovely doesn't it  :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Done 

Thanks Mark @ Autobahn


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

in my sig cheers ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Heres mine, should be ok now :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ready to go Johnny


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

^^^ cool! i like it


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> Ready to go Johnny


Nice Robbie Really like that 1 :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers guys


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice Robbie


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Cheers mate :thumb:


Looking good mate, is that not the rear of my Porsche though? :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Looking good mate, is that not the rear of my Porsche though? :lol:


No mate you drive a van :lol:


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Ready to go Johnny


Now I'm really confused, I thought it was one banner thats the correct size not one for the top of page and one for a sig, can we have a ********** clarification on this please, otherwise we are all playing to different rules


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Refined Reflections said:


> Now I'm really confused, I thought it was one banner thats the correct size not one for the top of page and one for a sig, can we have a ********** clarification on this please, otherwise we are all playing to different rules


Gary I think its only one of these kids thats doing there own thing.

Ill be honest, I have been saying for months 468 x 60 please and 80% of people have been *ignoring* me 

Then when people realise they are going to miss out on advertising, they put them to the correct size that DW wanted :thumb:

So, right now I would only like to see 468 x 60 please. This may change and we may have some bigger signature banners but for now one size fitting all works.

I hope that clarifies it.

All the best,

John

ps. Please could I also ask that if your not posting a banner in this thread that you dont post. It gets incredibly difficult for me to scroll through pages of posts just pulling banners out. I will moderate this thread in a day or so.

pps. If a new person does post their banner, could you also just post the link to your website underneath as well (makes my job a little more easier)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> Now I'm really confused, I thought it was one banner thats the correct size not one for the top of page and one for a sig, can we have a ********** clarification on this please, otherwise we are all playing to different rules


Gary i have Buzzsaw on the case about mine mate i was never supposed to have 2 banners so if you dont mind giving me a couple of days ill get it sorted. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

When are these gettin updated?


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

hope mine works now ...


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> When are these gettin updated?


Wondering myself too Graham?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

markcoznottz said:


> hope mine works now ...


Hi Mark,

This wont work it is the wrong size 

Sorry.

John


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Custom Detailers said:


> When are these gettin updated?





Envy Valeting said:


> Wondering myself too Graham?


I am now going to put a schedule in place for site work.

The banner schedule will be every 2 weeks.

The next upload will be in 2 weeks time.

Otherwise I am left constantly changing banners.

John


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ah no worrys cheers.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Haven't seem mine banner scrolling round yet, Any probs size? should be fine though.

Paul


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Haven't seem mine banner scrolling round yet, Any probs size? should be fine though.
> 
> Paul


Paul there on a rotation system mate some this week some next. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> Paul there on a rotation system mate some this week some next. :thumb:


Cool Cheers Robbie! I have been refreshing the page like a right n o b trying to see if mine comes up :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Cool Cheers Robbie! I have been refreshing the page like a right n o b trying to see if mine comes up :lol:


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Paul there on a rotation system mate some this week some next. :thumb:


In that case should it not be changed by now?? Havent seen mine up yet


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> In that case should it not be changed by now?? Havent seen mine up yet


Me neither


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I am now going to put a schedule in place for site work.
> 
> The banner schedule will be every 2 weeks.
> 
> ...





Custom Detailers said:


> In that case should it not be changed by now?? Havent seen mine up yet





Race Valeting said:


> Me neither


Hey Fellas,

Per my previous message I will be doing these next week.

Johnny


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Per my previous message I will be doing these next week.
> 
> Johnny


Don't forget me :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DPN said:


> Don't forget me :thumb:


But your banner is the wrong size Dave!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> But your banner is the wrong size Dave!


Looks ok to me


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its 400 x 68 not 468 x 68

Its too small...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Per my previous message I will be doing these next week.
> 
> Johnny


"Checks previous post..." DOH!!! :wall: Every two weeks.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Its 400 x 68 not 468 x 68
> 
> Its too small...


At 12:09 am it was resized. 

It looks to be the correct size to me.


----------

